
A Linotyper for Life - dang
https://printinghistory.org/a-linotyper-for-life/
======
malingo
Great short film on the end of the Linotype at the New York times in 1978:
[https://vimeo.com/127605643](https://vimeo.com/127605643)

Edit: you can see Linotypes in action at the International Printing Museum in
Carson, CA (south of Los Angeles).

------
cafard
I remember seeing linotypers at work, a bit over forty years ago. The
Linotypes (or Intertypes) were a very nifty bit of technology. But if the
editor had forty column inches set in 10 pt. Spartan and then decided that it
just looked too small, the only option was to have it reset from the
beginning.

------
nonford150
My uncle worked for Merganthaler. He always had mis-formed type to give to us
kids at Christmas. Really got me into mechanical things and eventually
electro-mechanical as a field.

~~~
tinus_hn
Nice lead toys to play with..

